# HTML in XML



## flashfactor (14. Okt 2005)

Servus einmal,

ich will mittel XSL und XML eine HTMl erzeugen, so weit alles klar gegangen.

Nun das Problem


```
...
<block>
    HTML-Code
</block>
...
```

Der HTMl-Code der dazwischen ist soll auch als HTML Code heraus kommen und die < > sollen nicht durch Unicode oder HTML-Replaces ersetzt werden. Kann man dies irgendwie lösen. Kann man vielleicht dem Parser sagen das der Inhalt von Block als Text angesehen werden soll. Und nicht geparsed werden soll.

Gruß


----------



## Roar (14. Okt 2005)

CDATA


----------



## flashfactor (14. Okt 2005)

So weit so gut. 

Aber jetzt kommen die HTML-Tags als Text heraus.

Bsp::


```
<block>
	<![CDATA[
		test[b]test[/b]test
	]]>
</block>
```

wird zu 


```
test& lt;strong& gt;test& lt;/strong& gt;test
```

ich will aber das so etwas zurück kommt.


```
test[b]test[/b]test
```

Gruß


----------



## flashfactor (14. Okt 2005)

Danke habe die Antowrt selber gefunden.

Habe beim value-of das disable-output-escaping Attribute vergessen.

Nun funktioniert es.


----------

